# mom gets a flower



## JonMikal (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## liveinsurrealism (Mar 30, 2006)

I like this. Central theme thats so enjoyable.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 30, 2006)

Lucky Mom!

I can't tell which one of the boys it is, but I'm sure you both know


----------



## Calliope (Mar 30, 2006)

Awww, my baby!  This is John giving me this flower.  Joseph gave me the one I have in my hair earlier!


----------



## Arch (Mar 31, 2006)

arr.. very cute, nice shot, caught the moment well :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 31, 2006)

What a sweet shot of a sweet moment


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 31, 2006)

thank you friends!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 31, 2006)

Excellent Jon.  Ya captured a really sweet moment. !


----------



## Alison (Mar 31, 2006)

How is it that even though we can't see his face we know he must be smiling? Lovely shot.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 31, 2006)

this is so beautiful.....linda, you look so good in this shot...your so adorable.....and what a great memory captured....

jonmikal... what amazing timing you have... and a great angle...captures the moment perfectly...

awesome.


----------



## anicole (Mar 31, 2006)

I know I posted to this picture, only there were others with it ... am I losing my mind?

Calliopallie ... what a babe you are!  you look like you should be wearing a grass skirt and doing the hula!

Kiss those sweet little boy fingers and tell him his southern pallies said good job!

Nice capture, JonMikal!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 31, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I know I posted to this picture, only there were others with it ... am I losing my mind?
> 
> Calliopallie ... what a babe you are! *you look like you should be wearing a grass skirt and doing the hula!*
> 
> ...


 
Only for JM!  He's the only one who can take the abundance of flesh!


----------



## Aoide (Mar 31, 2006)

What a sweet photo.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 5, 2006)

nice capture jm... i hope they will always bring her flowers... :thumbup:


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 5, 2006)

What a ladies man he is turning out to be..  that is such a cute pic...


----------



## Mansi (Apr 6, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww so adorable! sweet capture jm


----------

